# Offshore pics from Feb 2,2008



## larpyn (Feb 3, 2008)

went offshore sat feb 2 out of steinhatchee.
day started out about 35 deg. slight breeze from north east seas 2' with an occasional 3 footer to wake you up. first stop for live bait. got about 3-4 doz squirrelfish.if you have never had the chance to remove sabiki rig hooks from squirrelfish with frozen fingers, give it a try sometime, it is a blast. i left my small de-hooker at the house. that won't happen again 
first picture is of some dolphins that came up and put on a show for us on the ride out. 
we caught a few keepers and a lot of throw back groupers early then slammed 'em hard on the afternoon bite. we never really got them to bite good until almost 2:00pm. we could see plenty of fish on the bottom machine all morning but they were very stubborn.that all changed once the sun got up good.
the gag bite got good in the afternoon. we no doubt could have got a limit on keeper gags if we had an extra hour of fishing time.
we caught some very respectable red grouper. i've never caught many red grouper when the water temp is in the 50's but we wore them out.we had a bunch of keeper size red grouper that had to be released because we had our limit.
also had to throw back a 15+ lb red snapper.he was a brute. i could almost smell the butter and blackening seasoning as we threw him back.
stopped by a wreck for a little while so we could tighten our spools on some AJ's and they were more than happy to answer the call. 
we had several chinese firedrills with multiple hookups on the wreck.i lost count of the throwback aj's. we only kept one for the grill.
seas laid down to less than 2' for the two hour ride back in. hit the dock just in time to watch the sunset on the gulf after a fine day of fishing.

Total fish brought to the dock were: 11 gag, 6 red and 1 aj
18 fish.  196lbs total weight. Not too bad for Feb.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 4, 2008)

man bring on the grease !!!!!!  that looks like some fine eatin' !!!!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 4, 2008)

How deep were you fishing? I'm going next week and want to know which numbers I need to use.


----------



## puredrenalin (Feb 4, 2008)

Thats an awesome day on the water brother!! Congrats to you!!


----------



## larpyn (Feb 4, 2008)

Parker Phoenix said:


> How deep were you fishing? I'm going next week and want to know which numbers I need to use.



pm sent


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 4, 2008)

larpyn said:


> pm sent



Thanks.PM recieved.


----------



## capt stan (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Georgiagator (Feb 5, 2008)

yea how deep we usually fish in about 52 feet about 19 miles out of keaton;s


----------



## larpyn (Feb 5, 2008)

Georgiagator said:


> yea how deep we usually fish in about 52 feet about 19 miles out of keaton;s



pm sent


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Feb 14, 2008)

I see Marty in the back ground in the last picture (the dude that cleans the fish) He is funny when you get him going.  Nice catch


----------



## larpyn (Feb 14, 2008)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> I see Marty in the back ground in the last picture (the dude that cleans the fish) He is funny when you get him going.  Nice catch



mr marty knows his way around a fillet knife too 

i was too tired to go home and clean fish that night


----------



## stev (Feb 14, 2008)

super fish


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 14, 2008)

larpyn said:


> also had to throw back a 15+ lb red snapper.he was a brute. i could almost smell the butter and blackening seasoning as we threw him back.



That has to be the most painful sentance I've ever read on here 


Otherwise,  grrrreat catch !!


----------



## larpyn (Feb 14, 2008)

StriperAddict said:


> That has to be the most painful sentance I've ever read on here
> 
> 
> Otherwise,  grrrreat catch !!



i have to admit that was a pretty cheeeeeesy sentence huh? that won't happen again  sorry for my lapse in manly judgement
how many man-points does that set me back??
to be honest i was smelling squirrelfish slime and cigar minnow most of the day
man i love blackened snapper though


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 14, 2008)

... not for the "manly judgement", but from missing that blackened snapper feast that made me


----------



## larpyn (Feb 14, 2008)

StriperAddict said:


> ... not for the "manly judgement", but from missing that blackened snapper feast that made me



still funny though. 
i thought you were talkin' smack in the fishing forum 
i am laughing my butt off now 
thanks for the comments op2:


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 15, 2008)

larpyn said:


> i thought you were talkin' smack in the fishing forum



The only time I'll do that is when I'm describing _MY _fishing techniques, tactics and _RESULTS_, which are usually misrable !

Besides, who wants to get 'moderated' in the fishing forum????



BTW, sorry 2 hyjack the thread!


----------



## larpyn (Feb 15, 2008)

StriperAddict said:


> The only time I'll do that is when I'm describing _MY _fishing techniques, tactics and _RESULTS_, which are usually misrable !
> 
> Besides, who wants to get 'moderated' in the fishing forum????
> 
> ...




 hijack away. i'm used to it 
come hang out with us for awhile in the sports forum.... we usually hijack every thread within the first 3-5 posts. everybody knows it and it is the way it is.
it's all in fun anyways. if you are havin' fun then i am too. you are more than welcome to derail any thread i start


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Feb 16, 2008)

larpyn said:


> mr marty knows his way around a fillet knife too
> 
> i was too tired to go home and clean fish that night



Mr. Marty is awesome with that knife.  We had him clean 300lbs of Grouper in 2 days for us on our last trip.  When you are spliting it up it is just easier to let him do it and drink beer.


----------



## rabbid-559 (Feb 16, 2008)

man u keep that red snapper and the FWC will be on you!    You better be careful


----------

